# Cod and chips



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We went into the local Mercodona here in Spain today and on the fresh fish counter was COD I had to have some of that. It is the first time I have seen it fresh normally it is salted. So it is COD Chips and Peas for dinner. I for got to get out the dried peas or I could have had mushy peas as well.

Andy

More than likely it come from the north sea so will like going home for dinner


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope you have enjoyed your Cod and Chips?
Did you batter it or bread it?

I bet it didnt taste like our Whitstable Cod and Chips? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Did you know it was cod by it's appearance because we found the fresh fish counters in Spain to be very intimidating indeed? HOOUUUGE selection, if only you could translate the names. We bought lots of fish that we didn't recognise but which were white and looked easy to cook. 
We didn't throw any of it out though. 

We never tried the salted cod though, has anybody else had it? 

Ca


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I know what Cod looks like and Bacalou ( I think that how you spell it) is cod. Spanish seem to like the salted version.

No Mavis I can not eat wheat so no batter and no bread crumbs. Cooked it in roasting bag with a little olive oil and herbs. Very nice with chips and peas.

Andy


----------

